# Woodlands Manor (Kent) closing?



## duncan mackie (Jan 18, 2019)

Casual conversation today that apparently there are emails flying around.

Anyone know more?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks like they are needing a few staff, including a pro.
Be a shame if it is closing.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Be a shame if it does close played my first ever club junior match there and my first ever junior open have good memories of the place. 

From what I can see they're advertising vacancies for Cook, Bar Staff, General assistants, both an assistant and part time green keeper as well as a new Pro. 

Seems to be a lot of vacancies in one hit to be advertising for at one club, so must have had something happen that's caused a loss of a lot of staff.


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2019)

I thought they had only been taken over last year and everything was ok.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

Always enjoyed playing there apart from the walk up the eiger.ðŸ˜¥


----------



## User2021 (Jan 18, 2019)

Heard this week that Pedham Place just off the M25 is probably going quite soon.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Heard this week that Pedham Place just off the M25 is probably going quite soon.
		
Click to expand...

There is a big bit surrounding this one though, I know there is  a proposal in place for 2,500 homes to be built at Pedham Place which is supposed to include the surrounding sporting facilities and mentions they'll try to grow the golf business but doesn't say if the course in its entirety will remain or if it will just become a range or reduce course as the plans do highlight the course as part of the building area, but I haven't looked at that to indepth, they're also suggestin building a further 750 houses at the adjacent crockenhill. 

Pedham is right near where my kids live so I know the area really well and often used the range there when dropping them home. 

But from the plans I've seen it's not conclusive if the houses will take over the course or if they're going to try and put them all in the adjacent former landfill site, though it doesn't look good for the club itself, but I don't think they have much in way of a membership so if it does fold it won't be a huge surprise and there are other possibly better run options in the local area than that.


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Heard this week that Pedham Place just off the M25 is probably going quite soon.
		
Click to expand...

Wow Iâ€™m shocked at that as itâ€™s always rammed but I guess developers cash is easy money!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			There is a big bit surrounding this one though, I know there is  a proposal in place for 2,500 homes to be built at Pedham Place which is supposed to include the surrounding sporting facilities and mentions they'll try to grow the golf business but doesn't say if the course in its entirety will remain or if it will just become a range or reduce course as the plans do highlight the course as part of the building area, but I haven't looked at that to indepth, they're also suggestin building a further 750 houses at the adjacent crockenhill.

Pedham is right near where my kids live so I know the area really well and often used the range there when dropping them home.

But from the plans I've seen it's not conclusive if the houses will take over the course or if they're going to try and put them all in the adjacent former landfill site, though it doesn't look good for the club itself, but I don't think they have much in way of a membership so if it does fold it won't be a huge surprise and there are other possibly better run options in the local area than that.
		
Click to expand...

I took over our society this year, contacted pedham to arrange our November meet there and was told they werenâ€™t taking bookings that far in advance.


----------



## Homer (Jan 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Wow Iâ€™m shocked at that as itâ€™s always rammed but I guess developers cash is easy money!
		
Click to expand...

Do you know who owns it?


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2019)

Homer said:



			Do you know who owns it?
		
Click to expand...

Used to be pentland I think


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

Was Pentland, not anymore.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			There is a big bit surrounding this one though, I know there is  a proposal in place for 2,500 homes to be built at Pedham Place which is supposed to include the surrounding sporting facilities and mentions they'll try to grow the golf business but doesn't say if the course in its entirety will remain or if it will just become a range or reduce course as the plans do highlight the course as part of the building area, but I haven't looked at that to indepth, they're also suggestin building a further 750 houses at the adjacent crockenhill.

Pedham is right near where my kids live so I know the area really well and often used the range there when dropping them home.

But from the plans I've seen it's not conclusive if the houses will take over the course or if they're going to try and put them all in the adjacent former landfill site, though it doesn't look good for the club itself, but I don't think they have much in way of a membership so if it does fold it won't be a huge surprise and there are other possibly better run options in the local area than that.
		
Click to expand...

I always understood that Pedham place was owned by Paul Tory who also owned Pentland Homes now one of the country's biggest housebuilders.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I took over our society this year, contacted pedham to arrange our November meet there and was told they werenâ€™t taking bookings that far in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because they're looking at what's going to happen with the development project first, from the little I've seen it looks like a large chunk of the land the course is on is going to be hit for redevelopment. 



chrisd said:



			I always understood that Pedham place was owned by Paul Tory who also owned Pentland Homes now one of the country's biggest housebuilders.
		
Click to expand...

No Idea the document I've seen from Sevenoaks Council states McMot or a name similar to that as being the 8bes putting the proposal forward and tie diagrams look like a large chunk of the land used for golf currently will be used


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Excuse the crudeness of the screen shots,. Have to upload seoerately due to image size, but these images show what the course is currently, the idea of the plans and what roughly will be left after, possibly looks like going down to a range and 9 holes.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

The planned housing development after


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

They had a huge practice area behind the clubhouse, Can't be that long  ago the top part of the course was redeveloped.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm not sure what was redeveloped there never actually played it but used the range plenty of times as mentioned before, but looking at those plans being put forward its a huge chunk of land to lose, as my guess would be it would suffer further so surely would only be a matter of time before the whole thing was redeveloped.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

Was talking about woodlands rather tan pedham.
Wasn't that long ago, pedham were still considering a second course there.

Bit grim for golfers in that area especially if redlibbets goes too.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Was talking about woodlands rather tan pedham.
Wasn't that long ago, pedham were still considering a second course there.

Bit grim for golfers in that area especially if redlibbets goes too.
		
Click to expand...

Misread that then sorry, wasn't aware of issues with Redlibbets are they struggling. I do keep seeing lots of cheap deals for them. had many a putting challenge as a junior on that putting green


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

Redlibbets Owners desperately trying to get rid, basically a pay and play now, heard there was only a couple of hundred members.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Sounds like golf in Kent is in trouble in several areas then, Woodlands Manor, Redlibbets and Pedham thats 3 courses in an area where there used to be a huge demand. Add that in with Deangate going the way it did in recent times which had been there for years and is now a massive redevelopment complex, add in clubs like the Ridge struggling, West Malling who had the major redevelopment of the Hurricane course due to losing the church land and probably a fair few others it's not a great time for the county.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like golf in Kent is in trouble in several areas then, Woodlands Manor, Redlibbets and Pedham thats 3 courses in an area where there used to be a huge demand. Add that in with Deangate going the way it did in recent times which had been there for years and is now a massive redevelopment complex, add in clubs like the Ridge struggling, West Malling who had the major redevelopment of the Hurricane course due to losing the church land and probably a fair few others it's not a great time for the county.
		
Click to expand...

I heard West Malling got the land back  and were going to rejig again. Also dont forget Austin Lodge shut.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I heard West Malling got the land back  and were going to rejig again. Also dont forget Austin Lodge shut.
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard the same as well when I was back down at Christmas was chatting with my old man about it, from what I was told they are possibly getting the 5th & 16th par 5s back and working a rejig of what was pulled apart so to speak, bit ridiculous when you think about what it would of cost to do the first time round and now to piece it back together.

I'd totally forgot about Austin Lodge to be fair.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'd heard the same as well when I was back down at Christmas was chatting with my old man about it, from what I was told they are possibly getting the 5th & 16th par 5s back and working a rejig of what was pulled apart so to speak, bit ridiculous when you think about what it would of cost to do the first time round and now to piece it back together.

I'd totally forgot about Austin Lodge to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

And broke hill...


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I heard West Malling got the land back  and were going to rejig again. Also dont forget Austin Lodge shut.
		
Click to expand...

They did, but it is still only leased to them.

I've heard Southern Valley might be in danger too.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			They did, but it is still only leased to them.

I've heard Southern Valley might be in danger too.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly worth them putting it to how it was then as there will be opportunity this could happen all over again. Always found West Malling an odd one both course have some nice holes then they equally have some really dull boring ones that just fill gaps. 

I believe  Southern Valleys danger is related to the development of travel links there's the threat that the roads going basically right through the middle of it


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			They did, but it is still only leased to them.

I've heard Southern Valley might be in danger too.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it "might be in danger", more a case of the owners new what might be coming before the course fully arrived.
Cobtree Manor is also struggling, with rumours it will either go to 9 hole, or close altogether.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I don't think it "might be in danger", more a case of the owners new what might be coming before the course fully arrived.
Cobtree Manor is also struggling, with rumours it will either go to 9 hole, or close altogether.
		
Click to expand...

Cobtree have confirmed going to a par 3 whilst developed. Think they plan on 18 holes still in long run.


----------



## Homer (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like golf in Kent is in trouble in several areas then, Woodlands Manor, Redlibbets and Pedham thats 3 courses in an area where there used to be a huge demand. Add that in with Deangate going the way it did in recent times which had been there for years and is now a massive redevelopment complex, add in clubs like the Ridge struggling, West Malling who had the major redevelopment of the Hurricane course due to losing the church land and probably a fair few others it's not a great time for the county.
		
Click to expand...

But there are another 80 courses doing ok, in fact very well, and some turning people away!!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Homer said:



			But there are another 80 courses doing ok, in fact very well, and some turning people away!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are plenty still doing well and hope they continue to thrive I was born and raised in Kent and played many courses there, it's just sad that others are falling by the wayside for whatever reasons


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2019)

Shame if it goes.  I enjoyed a lot of club matches there in the past and always found the members very friendly, and enjoyed the layout.  I can possibly understand it struggling as the local area seems relatively sparsely populated and the drive there is "interesting".  There must be easier places to get to and you have to wonder how many victims The Eiger has claimed over the years; certainly not a senior-friendly hole.


----------



## C&R (Jan 19, 2019)

Isnâ€™t Pedham built over a huge landfill site?


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2019)

C&R said:



			Isnâ€™t Pedham built over a huge landfill site?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think it is


----------



## Wolf (Jan 19, 2019)

C&R said:



			Isnâ€™t Pedham built over a huge landfill site?
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Yes I think it is
		
Click to expand...

The while Pedham area is former landfill including the course. Won't be much left from seeing the plans. 

Mind you landfill sites been converted to decent courses before including Le Golf National


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The while Pedham area is former landfill including the course. Won't be much left from seeing the plans.

Mind you landfill sites been converted to decent courses before including Le Golf National
		
Click to expand...

If they can build a housing estate over a nuclear sub depot (including having to remove 10 ft of contaminated top soil) they can build over a landfill site. Just dont ask why Fantasies at Dartford closed


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If they can build a housing estate over a nuclear sub depot (including having to remove 10 ft of contaminated top soil) they can build over a landfill site. Just dont ask why Fantasies at Dartford closed

Click to expand...

I used to love fantasies!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If they can build a housing estate over a nuclear sub depot (including having to remove 10 ft of contaminated top soil) they can build over a landfill site. Just dont ask why Fantasies at Dartford closed

Click to expand...

Sounds like St Mary's island Chatham word is they don't need street lights the whole place just glows in the dark... 

Fantasies sounds before my time, it was Zens when I went there and Fat Sam's to what a dive but always and interesting night and rarely was there need to go home alone ðŸ˜‚


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 19, 2019)

Think  fantasies was a swimming pool ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			always and interesting night and rarely was there need to go home alone ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Stud


----------



## Wolf (Jan 19, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Think  fantasies was a swimming pool ?
		
Click to expand...

Now you mention it I think I may have been but as kid with my older brother was it the one with all the flumes.. 



HomerJSimpson said:



			Stud
		
Click to expand...

No just very easy ladies that helped Dartford get the nickname Dirtford....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Now you mention it I think I may have been but as kid with my older brother was it the one with all the flumes..


No just very easy ladies that helped Dartford get the nickname Dirtford....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds classy. We had Cinderella's in Kingston and the Tolworth and Chessington girls that went there were always very obliging too


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Now you mention it I think I may have been but as kid with my older brother was it the one with all the flumes..


No just very easy ladies that helped Dartford get the nickname Dirtford....
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was plus it had a lazy river.

Apparently, You could also look over the top of the ladies changing rooms from the stairs


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like St Mary's island Chatham word is they don't need street lights the whole place just glows in the dark...

Fantasies sounds before my time, it was Zens when I went there and Fat Sam's to what a dive but always and interesting night and rarely was there need to go home alone ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Well you're not allowed to grow any vegetables or similar on St Marys Island, or have awahisng line  either.....
Fantasies was a great swimming pool/flume place, till subsidance in a very large manner took over


----------



## Rooftop5 (Jan 24, 2019)

Passed through Kent and Surrey and heard them talking about new membership pricing. Seems reasonable


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like St Mary's island Chatham word is they don't need street lights the whole place just glows in the dark...

Fantasies sounds before my time, it was Zens when I went there and Fat Sam's to what a dive but always and interesting night and rarely was there need to go home alone ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

did you ever go to Bridewells? another place where you were pretty much guaranteed a "happy ending" to your niight


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			did you ever go to Bridewells? another place where you were pretty much guaranteed a "happy ending" to your niight
		
Click to expand...

Don't recall the name of that place unless it was renamed when I went there, where was that one.


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Don't recall the name of that place unless it was renamed when I went there, where was that one.
		
Click to expand...

it was on Lowfield Street. it was also called Silver Lady, 3D & Talk of the Town.
here is an evening standard review of it "There is so much trouble here, it may as well be it's own police station - everyone in there ends up in a police cell by the end of the night!!"

I met my daughters mum there as she was one of the Sunday Sport girls who was table dancing one random night when I was there.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			it was on Lowfield Street. it was also called Silver Lady, 3D & Talk of the Town.
here is an evening standard review of it "There is so much trouble here, it may as well be it's own police station - everyone in there ends up in a police cell by the end of the night!!"

I met my daughters mum there as she was one of the Sunday Sport girls who was table dancing one random night when I was there.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh yes I know 3D went in there a couple times never went home empty handed so to speak. When they closed it down the place you  got renamed to Fat Sam's then that moved opposite the bingo hall. Which then had another renovation can't remember what they called it but they tried to make it more classy but that didn't change the type of night out you got. 

Used to start our nights in the Royal Oak, met my now ex and mother of my kids in there, was a decent little pub until it got taken over.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 24, 2019)

Used to frequent the Bull and Vic friday and sat nights, if we fancied a night club we went to deja vu's  (or dodgy views as we called it) in swanley.
Old bexley was a good hunting ground too.


----------

